# Logos in photography?



## SGK (May 2, 2014)

I enjoy taking photos of cars, buildings and Americana-type subjects such as classic autos and vintage buildings. Inevitably, I will have logos and brand names in the shot. Sometimes it's just an incidental part of the shot (such as a vehicle badge on a car) or it's the logo itself (like a Coca Cola ad painted on the side of a building or an old advertising sign). Would I run into any trademark issues if I sell these pictures to individuals for personal use (home decor, e.g.). If that IS an issue, would blurring out the trademarked logos be sufficient if the the picture is of something easily recognizable?


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2014)

http://www.photoattorney.com/2006/01/trademarks-in-photographs.html

http://www.galvanilegal.com/reproduction-of-trademarks-in-photos

http://www.photoattorney.com/2006/11/new-law-affects-photos-of-trademarks.html


----------

